
Negotiations with North Korea May Have Cyber Consequences - Erlangolem
https://www.38north.org/2018/03/ameyers031318/
======
alistoriv
This article is kind of silly. It has a short description of an attack that
has been attributed to North Korea, but there are serious doubts about whether
they actually had any part in it and then includes a very vague description of
a possible cyber attack. The title is attention-grabbing, but their only
support for it is North Korea getting angry about something that is decidedly
/not/ negotiations (sanctions).

Seems like someone just took the opportunity to fear-monger, which really
isn't what we need.

